# Radon Service



## wiedereinstieg (2. September 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage...

Bei manchen Händlern gibt es zum Bike einen Erst-Service umsonst. Bei anderen Händlern kostet dieser etwas. Andere wiederum verrechnen den vollen Preis.

Wie ist es bei Radon? 

Danke


----------



## Robby2107 (3. September 2012)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage...
> 
> Bei manchen Händlern gibt es zum Bike einen Erst-Service umsonst. Bei anderen Händlern kostet dieser etwas. Andere wiederum verrechnen den vollen Preis.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke das kommt immer auch etwas auf Dein Verhandlungsgeschick bzw. die Umstände drauf an. 
Wenn Du den 1. Service in Bonn machen läßt ist da sicher was drin.  Wenn Du aber weiters weg wohnst und den Service bei einem Radon Service "Punkt" machen läßt, dann wird´s schwierig. Das sind nämlich eigenständige Unternehmen, die das sonst wieder mit Radon abrechnen müßten. Machen die wenigsten. 

Aber versuch Dein Glück, mehr als ablehnen können sie´s ja nicht. 


grüße 
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banane_2.0 (3. September 2012)

Hey wiedereinstieg!

Auf der Radon Homepage findest du regionale Partner. Lt. der Website machen die auch günstig einen Erstservice für dich.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (3. September 2012)

In Bonn vorbei gehen wäre schon möglich, nur wollte ich es erst abklären. Ich kann es ja dann posten wenn es soweit ist...

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Eifelbiker17 (19. Mai 2015)

Hi, kurze Frage. 
Habt ihr auch schon mal eine Gabel bei Radon (Megastore Bonn) abgegeben als Onlinekunde? Ich hab meine Gabel wegen Garantie (der Lack hatte um die Traveleinrichtung Blasen geworfen) dort abgegeben. Das war am 24.4.2015 und seit dem nichts mehr gehört. Auf Email reagiert keiner, Fox sagt die sei schon längst raus. Telefon nimmt man ab und an mal ab und legt direkt wieder auf? Sieht einer noch eine Möglichkeit da an Infos zu kommen, außer vorbei zufahren, das sind 120 km für mich...

Für einen Rat wäre ich echt dankbar.....

Ride on.....


----------



## Deleted 292679 (24. Mai 2015)

Solltest du als Onlinekunde etwas im Store abgeben, wird das auch nur an das Lager geschickt und von da aus weiter behandelt. Hatte da auch mal ein Problem und eigentlich wollen die das garnicht annehmen.  Man soll direkt mit der Onlinebetreuung in Kontakt treten. Bei mir hat es dadurch auch länger gedauert,  die fahren wohl nicht täglich hin und her. Lieber die Sachen direkt an die richtige Stelle schicken...


----------

